# Deer Jerky



## hokie10

hey all!

this is my first post on here and i just got a deer this opening weekend in section 2J2, let me tell you that i walked for hours and finally had to shoot a fair sized doe since i barely saw much else.

ANYWAYS since i don't have much meat to make deer jerky with i was wondering if anyone wanted to share a good recipe/marinate that they may have so i wont have to waste a lot of meat on mistakes. this will be my first time making jerky and i wanted to start it off right!

Any help as to how to slice the meat, (with the grain, or against the grain) or with recipes will be greatly appreciated!

thanks much, 
Jordan


----------



## hokie10

2 pounds red meat (although you can use elk, bear, venison, wild boar, or just about any other critter you can hunt. I stick with beef such as top round steak, flank steak or brisket)
Brine:
2/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
2/3 cup soy sauce
2 teaspoons ground black pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon honey

Place the meat in the freezer for 1 hour, so that it will be easier to cut.
Slice the meat with the grain as thin as humanly possible.
Mix brine ingredients right in a resealable plastic bag (placing the bag inside a large plastic container will make this easier.)
Place meat strips in brine. Move the meat around so the marinade is evenly distributed around it. Seal bag, working out as much air as humanly possible.
Lay bag flat in the plastic container and refrigerate for 3 to 6 hours.
Remove meat from the brine and drain on cooling racks. Discard the brine.
When the meat is dry place it inside Blo-hard 3000 and set fan to medium. Leave overnight or for at least 12 hours.
If you don't find yourself in possession of a Blo-hard 3000, place strips directly on oven racks.
Heat oven to lowest setting and use a blob of foil as a wedge to hold door ajar.
Oven-dry overnight or until meat reaches a consistency of your liking.
Store in zip-top bag or jar in a cool dark place for 30 or 40 years or until fuzzy stuff starts to grow on it.


----------



## hokie10

Venison Jerky & Variations

Ingredients

3 lb meat
1/2 c soy sauce
1/2 c worchestershire sauce
2 ts accent
2/3 ts garlic powder
2 ts onion powder
2/3 ts black pepper
2 ts seasoned salt

Instructions

Cut meat with the grain into 1/2-inch thick strips. Mix all other
ingredients to make a marinade. Submerge meat in marinade for 24
hours. Place meat strips directly on the rack in the oven and cook
for 8 hours at 150 degrees.

Flavoring ingredients for jerky-

HERBS: basil thyme marjoram oregano sage

SPICES: celery seed caraway seed cloves tumeric ginger nutmeg pepper

OTHERS: tabasco sauce soy sauce worchestershire sauce chili sauce A-1
sauce catsup onions garlic

SWEETENERS: honey molasses brown sugar fruit juices

SPIRITS: bourbon brandy rum wines

Venison Jerky

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
3 pounds venision -- slicec super thin
1 bottle Liquid Smoke¨
1/2 cup black pepper
1/4 cup seasoned salt
1/3 cup dry onion powder
1 dash lemon pepper
1 dash paprika
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 dash cayenne pepper

Use a large container with lid. Mix all ingredients (vary spice to your taste). Add meat. Shake well. Refrigerate 24-48 hours shaking often.
Spread in dehydrator. This takes usually about 36 hours.
______________________________________&#8230;

2 lbs. ground venison (deer burger)
2 T. Liquid Smoke
2 T. Morton's Tender Quick
1 T. sugar
1 t.course black pepper
1/2 t. garlic powder
1/2 t. onion powder
1/2 t. mustard powder
1/4 t. celery salt
1/2 t. ground oregano
1/4 t. red pepper

Mix all dry ingredients except Tender Quick in small bowl. In large bowl, combine venison and Liquid Smoke; add dry ingredients. Mix, then add Tender Quick. Mix immediately and press into strips. Spray cookie sheet with Pam or other vegetable spray.

Dry in oven at 145 degrees for 8 to 12 hours or desired dryness.

* 1 pound boneless venison roast
* 4 tablespoons soy sauce
* 4 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
* 2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
* 1 tablespoon ketchup
* 1/4 teaspoon pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
* 1/4 teaspoon onion salt
* 1/2 teaspoon salt

DIRECTIONS

1. Slice meat into long strips, 1 inch wide and 1/8 inch thick. In a large releasable plastic bag, combine soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, ketchup, pepper, garlic powder, onion salt and salt. Place meat in, and close bag. Refrigerate overnight. Knead occasionally, to evenly distribute marinade.
2. Preheat oven to 160 degrees F (70 degrees C). Place a pan on the bottom of oven to catch drips, or line with aluminum foil.
3. Place meat strips on a rack so that they do not touch each other, and dehydrate for 6 to 8 hours in the oven, or until desired consistency is achieved.

DEER JERKY:
4 lb venison
4 tb onion powder
1 1/2 ts black pepper
1 1/2 ts garlic powder
2 pinches salt
1/2 ts italian seasoning
1 c Worcestershire Sauce
1 c soy sauce
1 ts Texas Pete*
Cut venison into 1/3-inch strips or less, cutting with the grain. Combine rest of ingredients. Place meat in pan or dish and pour marinade over meat. Let stand 24 hours in refrigerator. Remove from refrigerator and place foil in bottom of oven to catch drippings. Insert toothpicks through one end of strip of meat and hang from over rack. Rack should be at highest
setting. Bake at 150F for 4 hours or until dried to taste.

Hey there Tex_toby! I have tried many different recipes for jerky and like ponyboy said, this batch was awesome. I by a bottom round roast, i trim most of the fat off and cut it pretty thin. ( the meat slices will be my next purchase) I use:
3 Tbls coarse grnd blck pepper
3 Tbls Garlic salt
1/4 cup lea & perrins
1/4 cup allegra (liquid marinade wth the gold top)
2 Tbls liquid smoke
3 to 4 Tbls crushed red pepper
I let it marinade for 6 hours. Put it in the dehydrater and sprinkle some coarse grnd blk pepper on it once it's in. Usually takes about 8 hours. Thinner pieces will be done faster, i just watch it after about 5 or 6 hours taking off whats done. I like mine pretty dry, makes it kinds stringy...Yea, Mike and Kenny ate almost 3 lbs in a day and a half.


----------



## hokie10

Here's the recipe my family has always used. Everybody who's ever tried it seems to like it. I've made it in both the oven (toothpick method) and the dehydrator.

3lbs. venison
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
2 tsp. Accent
2 tsp. seasoned salt
2 tsp. onion powder
3/4 tsp. garlic powder
3/4 tsp. black pepper ( I use course ground)

Slice your venison up, this recipe is NOT for ground meat, into strips about 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick.

Mix all ingredients thoroughly, it's not all going to dissolve, into a tupperware bowl that has a locking lid. Start adding pieces of meat one at a time and use a fork or spoon to push it down into the mixture. This is a small amount of brine, it seems to be the first time you do it, but it's kind of like putting pebbles into a bucket of water to bring the water to the top. DO NOT ADD WATER TO THE BRINE! I can't stress that enough.

As you keep adding meat keep pushing the pieces down and as you get near the end (top) just make sure you push them down enough to get a covering of brine on them.

You can marinate this in the fridge overnight but I usually let it marinate for a day or two. I'll open it up and push the top pieces down in the liquid now and then. You'll find that after it's been in there awhile it will draw some of the liquid out of the meat and you won't have to worry about pushing them down any more.

After marinating cook in the oven on a jerky rack or use the toothpick method at 150 degrees for 6-8 hours.

Or just use a dehydrator, this is how I always do it now, for about the same amount of time.

It's the only jerky recipe I use.

10 lbs lean meat
4 tablespoons of salt
4 tablespoons of sugar
3 teaspoons of pepper
1 teaspoon of garlic powder
1-1/2 teaspoons of liquid smoke
6 teaspoons of accent

The recipe says 10 lbs of meat but I usually only make about 5 lbs at a time but I use the the rest of the recipe as it is.
This will look really dry at first but the meat will produce alot of juice.
Put everything in a covered bowl and place in the fridge. Stir it every day to mix everything. I usually leave it in the fridge for 2 or 3 days. I've also added red pepper flakes to kick it up a notch. Sometimes I'll add more pepper or garlic powder.

Hot and Sweet Venison Jerky

This jerky recipe flavors the venison with the heat of cayenne pepper and red pepper flakes, and is balanced by the sweetness of brown sugar and molasses. The recipe makes enough marinade for five pounds of sliced venison.

1 cup of soy sauce
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/4 cup of molasses
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons of garlic powder
2 tablespoons of onion powder
2 tablespoons of canning salt
1 tablespoon of red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon of black pepper
2 teaspoons of Morton® Tender Quick®
1 teaspoon of powdered cayenne pepper

Make sure that the sugar and salt are completely dissolved before adding the marinade to the venison. Marinate at least one day, and up to two before dehydrating.

Cracked Black Pepper Venison Jerky

If you love the taste and heat of black pepper, this deer jerky recipe is the one for you. The marinade seasons the strips of venison with finely ground black pepper. And to really kick it up, cracked black pepper is sprinkled on before drying. Coarse ground black pepper can be used in place of cracked pepper.

1 cup of Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup of soy sauce
2 tablespoons of canning salt
3 tablespoons of fine grind black pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon of onion powder
1 1/2 teaspoons of Morton® Tender Quick® curing mix

This recipe is for five pounds of sliced venison. Combine the marinade with the meat and allow it to marinate overnight. Before drying, season with cracked or coarse ground black pepper if desired.

Teriyaki Jerky

This is an easy-to-make marinade that will make the perfect deer jerky for teryaki lovers. Mr. Yoshida's original sauce is a sweet teriyaki sauce that makes this recipe great.

1 cup of Yoshida's sauce
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon of canning salt
1 tablespoon of brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons of Tender Quick®
1 teaspoon of white pepper

Add this mixture to five pounds of venison. Marinate the meat in the fridge for two days, before draining and dehydrating.
For a different flavor, try adding one teaspoon of chopped fresh ginger root to the marinade. Tasty!

Mild and Smoky Venison Jerky

This recipe is for 2 pounds of lean, sliced venison. There is no hot pepper seasoning added to this recipe, so it's nice and mild. The liquid smoke can be left out if you dry this one in the smoker.

1/4 cup of soy sauce
1 tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon of Tender Quick®
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt
2 tablespoons of brown sugar
2 tablespoons of liquid smoke

Stir until the sugar is completely dissolved. Combine the marinade and the venison, and refrigerate overnight. Drain the strips of venison well before dehydrating.

Hot and Sweet Venison Jerky

This jerky recipe flavors the venison with the heat of cayenne pepper and red pepper flakes, and is balanced by the sweetness of brown sugar and molasses. The recipe makes enough marinade for five pounds of sliced venison.

1 cup of soy sauce
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/4 cup of molasses
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons of garlic powder
2 tablespoons of onion powder
2 tablespoons of canning salt
1 tablespoon of red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon of black pepper
2 teaspoons of Morton® Tender Quick®
1 teaspoon of powdered cayenne pepper

Make sure that the sugar and salt are completely dissolved before adding the marinade to the venison. Marinate at least one day, and up to two before dehydrating.

Cracked Black Pepper Venison Jerky

If you love the taste and heat of black pepper, this deer jerky recipe is the one for you. The marinade seasons the strips of venison with finely ground black pepper. And to really kick it up, cracked black pepper is sprinkled on before drying. Coarse ground black pepper can be used in place of cracked pepper.

1 cup of Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup of soy sauce
2 tablespoons of canning salt
3 tablespoons of fine grind black pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon of onion powder
1 1/2 teaspoons of Morton® Tender Quick® curing mix

This recipe is for five pounds of sliced venison. Combine the marinade with the meat and allow it to marinate overnight. Before drying, season with cracked or coarse ground black pepper if desired.

Teriyaki Jerky

This is an easy-to-make marinade that will make the perfect deer jerky for teryaki lovers. Mr. Yoshida's original sauce is a sweet teriyaki sauce that makes this recipe great.

1 cup of Yoshida's sauce
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon of canning salt
1 tablespoon of brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons of Tender Quick®
1 teaspoon of white pepper

Add this mixture to five pounds of venison. Marinate the meat in the fridge for two days, before draining and dehydrating.
For a different flavor, try adding one teaspoon of chopped fresh ginger root to the marinade. Tasty!

Mild and Smoky Venison Jerky

This recipe is for 2 pounds of lean, sliced venison. There is no hot pepper seasoning added to this recipe, so it's nice and mild. The liquid smoke can be left out if you dry this one in the smoker.

1/4 cup of soy sauce
1 tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon of Tender Quick®
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt
2 tablespoons of brown sugar
2 tablespoons of liquid smoke

Stir until the sugar is completely dissolved. Combine the marinade and the venison, and refrigerate overnight. Drain the strips of venison well before dehydrating.


----------

